# new razor phone with mp3 player!!



## nikki4388 (May 28, 2007)

Hey I Just Got A New Razor Phone
The One With The Mp3 Player In It.
&& There Is No Instructions In The Manual About Using It.
I Mean *nothing* At All!!
So I Need Help Because I Would Really Like To Use It
&& Not Let It Go To Waste.
So If Anybody Can Help Me, Please Let Me Know What To Do.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Easy ... Google your phone's model number and "user manual". you may find a more comprehensive guide on Motorola's site.


----------



## nikki4388 (May 28, 2007)

i have already tried that and it did not have nothing on that topic on the motorola site. somebody please help me!!!!!!


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Either way ... What is the full model number?


----------



## nikki4388 (May 28, 2007)

MOTORAZR V3m


----------

